

BrandColors — A collection of color codes for major brands. - galengidman
http://galengidman.com/brandcolors/

======
pizza
Good work, but the gradient alters the color.

~~~
kbojody
Indeed. For a quick look up sources to get color hex codes it's great, but if
you really want to see the color you need to disable the background on #colors
li::after.

